# Blackwater Bay Ramps



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

I have heard of some good reports from Blackwater. Where is the best boat ramp? Also, are the reds close to land? I can still troll in about a foot of water. Will I need to get shallower? Thanks.

David


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

There are several ramps for that area, One at the old nichols seafood on bain dr, garcon point which would be a nice little run but alot of good area to fish on the way and there isd also one at the end of Ella st in Bagdad (which I have never used but looks to be a nice ramp and is right on the river).There is also another one off of Ward Basin rd.I hope this will help.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

David:

Some of the best info I have gotten for the area is from TOP SPOT maps. I picked up oneat West Marine and have used it a lot. It gives most of the boat ramps and some good fishing areas for the area. There are 8 ramps for Blackwater and east bay. If you can't get one or borrow one PM me and I will list them out for you. Pick the one you are thinking of using and ask questions about it. ie the boat ramp at Herion Bay on Pedido sounds great but if you launch from there this time of year you may not get back in if the wind comes up and push/pulls the water out, it is very shallow. 

Jim


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The OysterPile ramp in Bagdad is decent ramp with good parking, and the Marquis Bayou ramp is a good ramp with plenty of parking, it is just south of 90 on Ward Basin. 

SRC boat ramp link http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html

Good Luck and be sure to idle out of Marquis basin, and watch the water depth unitl you get to know the area.



> *wdcraver (12/23/2007)*I have heard of some good reports from Blackwater. Where is the best boat ramp? Also, are the reds close to land? I can still troll in about a foot of water. Will I need to get shallower? Thanks.
> 
> David


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice site <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblPostSignature>Bay Pirate. I guess I was wrong about there being 8 ramps for Blackwater. 

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Blackwater and East Bay will get shallow on you real quick outside the channels. Just a heads up and be carefull and catch some fish. I live over here and don't even fish it much like I want to.


----------



## TightLineRedfish (Dec 23, 2007)

I have fished in Blackwater Bay for two out of the last 3 days and we have been putting in at a launch almost at the end of Ward Basin Rd. However, like others have said be careful when your traveling around the bay cause it comes up on you fast. As for where the fish have been, all the reds that we caught were inbetween the boat and the shore. Fish offshore and make long cast to the shore and you will probable get some fish. As for the trout(and even the redfish) look for sudden changed in depth and bait getting pushed. Thats what we have been doing and has been successful in the last couple of days. Good luck!!!!


----------

